# Port Huon



## Pat_auzz (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello to all, 
I am looking for any one that sailed on the Port Huon in 1965 and 1966 
dont know where to find a crew list I studdied the boat etc and a friend of mine found this site I looking for a crew list in 1965 1966 and 1967


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Welcome to SN, Pat. Enjoy the site and all we have to offer.
I have edited out your email address from your posts - this will stop you receiving any unwelcome spam mail.
Anyone wishing to contact Pat can do so by using the PM facility.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Pat,
Welcome to the site. I hope you thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! 
I am sure someone will be able to help with your specific queries but, in the meantime, explore the site and I think you will be impressed. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

You are welcome Pat - start browsing! (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

WElcome pat from a cold south of England enjoy the site and all it has to offer.


----------



## gerrard (Jan 20, 2008)

*port huon*

Hi
I hope this is not irelevant to you but I have in my possession a ship in a whisky bottle called the port huon, I have checked with various photos and it is the newer Port Huon which was later re-registered when sold,I can only assume it was made by a crew member who may have sailed with you
Cheers
Gerrard


----------



## Terry Willcox (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Pat. Port Line have there own website at VINTAGE PORT, but you have to have Yahoo to belong to it. Take cae............Terry Willcox. P.S. if you want the web address, drop me a email.


----------

